# Z Forums??



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey fellow Z-Heads. I was just wondering if you guys can list all the 350z forums that you know. I'm saving up for one after my graduation from Rutgers (hopefully in 2 years)

Thanks a million!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

himbo said:


> Hey fellow Z-Heads. I was just wondering if you guys can list all the 350z forums that you know. I'm saving up for one after my graduation from Rutgers (hopefully in 2 years)
> 
> Thanks a million!!!!!! :thumbup:


2 years? might be the 360Z by then.

You can find some of the better ones on Nissans 350Z page

Why not just fix up that 200 in the meantime... you found the right place for that already


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

whatever it becomes, i still love it, besides, the z is a big IF, as in IF I can scrounge up enough money. as for Nina (nina the nissan 200), i dont know what i want, i wanna put some work into it, and then i end up changing my mind, its driving me nuts!!!!!!AHHHHHH :waving:


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.350z-tech.com i have to be biased!!


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

my350z.com
350zonline.com
350zfrenzy.com
freshalloy.com
350zmotoring.com
350zforum.com
350zdriver.com

Hope those help... Good Luck


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

rock on!!!!! thanx!!!!


----------

